# Apology



## greenbaggins (Aug 22, 2011)

I have thought long and hard about my conduct in the past few months, and my findings are that I have been snippy and short with people, both here and on my blog. By way of explanation (NOT excuse!), I have been working hard on the new call that has now been confirmed by Palmetto Presbytery. A lot of stressful things have been happening, both in the church at large, and in my local context, as well. 

Please accept my apologies, and my pledge to do better in the future.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 22, 2011)

Lane,

I understand the problems and sin that come from being under stress. I will pray for you, your family and the transition.

May the Lord continue to bless you, brother.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 22, 2011)

I hadn't noticed any shortness, but maybe perhaps I missed those posts. Just prayed for you, especially for the stress.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 22, 2011)

Rev. Keister, I'm sorry to hear about the stress you are under. Ruben and I are grateful for the example you have been to us in the Christian way you interact.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm Okay. You're Okay. Were all Okay. Love ya Pastor Keister. We're all not okay. LOL. Thank the Lord for his covering. I need it so often. As I said, I love ya Pastor.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 22, 2011)

greenbaggins said:


> I have thought long and hard about my conduct in the past few months, and my findings are that I have been snippy and short with people, both here and on my blog. By way of explanation (NOT excuse!), I have been working hard on the new call that has now been confirmed by Palmetto Presbytery. A lot of stressful things have been happening, both in the church at large, and in my local context, as well.
> 
> Please accept my apologies, and my pledge to do better in the future.



I never noticed it. But your post shows you have spiritual sensitivity to even minor faults, and the humility to share them with your brethren.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the admission of a need for prayer. Prayer is good. I will pray for you. But, you are a model of Godly deportment in my book.

[Actually, you are a lot less "snippy" than a lot of folks I have known who used to swim in Ben Franklin's waters over there in Philly. ]


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 22, 2011)

Praying for your stress, thankful for your example.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 10, 2011)

That's funny. You don't look all that short in your avatar photo...


----------

